# Anyone with recent experience on the new tier 1 exceptional talent visa?



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

My husband is currently on tier 2 ict long term visa expiring in November this year. Both his current employer (who doesn't have a clue about immigration rules but we consulted an immigration solicitor) and a new employer with whom he interviewed with (who has vast immigration and visa experience with their own immigration solicitors) have said he would qualify for and want to apply for the new tier 1 exceptional talent visa for him. He is an executive but not a scientist or entertainer. I suppose he could be considered exceptional in his field (of course I am his wife and think he is the best anyway). I read over the rules about endorsement and guidelines and it seems to be a tough one to get. We are both USA citizens with no other ties to uk or eu.

Does anyone have any recent experience with this type of visa?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Seems unlikely:

1. Overview
You can apply for a Tier 1 (Exceptional Talent) visa if:

you’ve been endorsed as an internationally recognised leader in your field in science or the arts, or as an emerging leader

As you are being professionally advised you should direct your questions to them.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

That's what I keep thinking but it is the second time he has been told they want to take this route. The immigration solicitor even said it was a possibility. With the limit on the number people a year and the fact at it has to be approved by the royal society for the emerging leaders category it seems so far fetched. Of course I think he's great but to be recognised globally as an emerging leader? Seems like a stretch.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Perhaps you should ask them which of these bodies is going to assess him:

Tier 1 (Exceptional Talent): Eligibility and Assessment Criteria

The Tier 1 (Exceptional Talent) route is available for exceptional people in the natural sciences, medical sciences, engineering, social sciences and humanities and the arts who wish to work in the UK. People may apply to enter this route if:

They are demonstrated to be world leaders in their field (exceptional talent); or 

They have demonstrated the potential to become world leaders in their field (exceptional promise).

Applicants will be assessed by one of four Designated Competent Bodies: the British Academy (for applicants in the social sciences and humanities), The Royal Academy of Engineering (for applicants in engineering) and the Royal Society (for applicants in natural and medical sciences); and Arts Council England (for applicants in the arts). The three national academies (and Arts Council England) have agreed to advise UK Border Agency (UKBA) on the merits of applicants under Tier 1 (Exceptional Talent).

Does he meet these mandatory requirements:

Be an active researcher in a relevant field, typically within a university, research institute or within industry;

Have a PhD or equivalent research experience;


Provide a dated letter of personal recommendation supporting the Tier 1 application from an eminent person resident in the UK who is familiar with your work and your contribution to your field, and is qualified to assess your claim to be a world leader in your field;

PLUS

Meet one or more of the following Qualifying Criteria.

Be a member of your national academy or a foreign member of academies of other countries (in particular any of the UK national academies);

Have been awarded a prestigious internationally recognised prize;

Provide a written recommendation from a reputable UK organisation concerned with research in your field. The dated letter must be written by an authorised senior member of the organisation, such as a Chief Executive, Vice-Chancellor or similar, on official paper.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270985/science-crit.pdf


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah. The more I read the more it doesn't seem to fit. He has had international awards in his industry as recent as last year but no one outside his industry would have even heard of it.

I guess we will have to wait to see how this plays out.


----------

